# Bartok experts



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

Hello! I am looking for a Bartok information: When Bela Bartok was in the composition class of Hans Koessler (between 1899 and ??), who were his fellow students? When I read about Hans Koessler there is always just a list of his most famous students like Bartok, Dohnanyi, Leo Weiner, Kodaly, Kalman, etc. 

But who was in the composition class of Hans Koessler parallel to Bartok (better and lesser known composers)?

Help is much appreciated, also hints where I could look that up myself.

Best,
Tobias


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

From 1899 to 1903, Bartók studied piano under István Thomán, a former student of Franz Liszt, and composition under János Koessler at the Royal Academy of Music in Budapest. There he met Zoltán Kodály,

Wikipedia


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I don't know much. What I understand (or remember) is that Koessler's class was not a great experience for him (and coincided, I think, with him stopping composing). I believe his studying piano with Thoman was a much more inspiring experience for him. I think he was also not at all socially minded at the time and had very few friends. Kodaly was one. What I know I got from the book by Kenneth Chalmers, a book I read because Bartok seems to be a composer who we know so little about. I don't know if it answers your specific question. A lot of my books are stored in boxes at the moment and I can't find it right now.


----------



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for your answers, but I don't wanted to know if the Koessler class was inspiring or a waste of time for Bartok. I am searching for the information who - literally - "sat with him in the Koessler classroom". So I am looking for a list of names.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I seriously doubt anyone would have these details. They are certainly not in any of the biographies I am aware of and own. The Royal Academy of Music in Budapest might be able to help?

It's now the Liszt Ferenc Academy of Music, I believe. Probably something to do with Hungary being a republic these days, rather than a kingdom.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2018)

Sounds like you need a biography of Koessler, if such a thing exists.


----------

